# Stove installation costs/regs?



## PoppyL (22 Apr 2011)

Can anyone help with current cost and regs on installing wood burning stove? Shop says job is quick and done by their fitters in a day no internal flue lining needed or required by law/insurance. Approx 500.00. Professional chimney company say 3 days, scaffold to Ger to roof, line with flexible liner to the roof, approx 3,000!! Talking about small stove like Stanley Oisin so installing at that price seems a bit OTT.


----------



## Leo (22 Apr 2011)

Hi PoppyL, welcome to AAM. 

It's considered bad manners to hijack other people's threads, so I've split your post out to this new thread.
Leo


----------



## Hoagy (22 Apr 2011)

A flexible flue liner isn't really suitable for a wood stove, unless it's a twin wall type. Even then tar is inclined to build up on the inside and they're not easy to clean. I'd go with the shop's plan. 
Get the chimney swept first. The sweep should be able to tell you if the chimney needs any work.


----------



## PoppyL (23 Apr 2011)

Oops! Sorry about that and thanks for fixing it!


----------



## PoppyL (23 Apr 2011)

I'm all for going with cheaper option of course, but chimney company pulling the 'it won't be covered by insurance' line.  Is there any definitive regulation? There are so many of these in use now you would imagine there has to be some guideline ? I don't want to install it twice...


----------



## Hoagy (23 Apr 2011)

The relevant part of the building regs can be found here, if it's any help


----------

